# N.E.OKC



## danger4u2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Found a few just before dark.


----------



## danger4u2 (Apr 13, 2013)

This might work better.

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p102/DrtBik/Morrels/DSCN09530538_zps7af2810a.jpg


----------

